# Question/disscusion about pipe sizing.



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok does anybody else find it foolish that a 3inch sewage line can only hand 2 bathrooms but to go over that you need a 4inch line? 
1-3 inch line can handle i think 7 units.
1-4 inch line can handle 27 bathrooms. That breaks down to 189 units. 

I am doing a house addition for my parents and they pulled permits so I can run all electrical and plumbing. I took both test to run electrical and plumbing in there city. I asked the inspector and he goes you need to run 4in to the addition I was like damn that is some big pipe. He goes yea a 3in can run 2 bathrooms with how they break down the sewer travels. Then the 4in handles 27 bathrooms. I just started laughing, I have to run the 4in but just thinking how foolish that seems! I need to post pictures for you guys too of the work so far. Framing, electrical, plumbing.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I love questions like this, for one thing no one knows where you located what code you use.

So to answer your question, here is a chart you figure it out.

You don't know what your doing you don't have a license. Time to call your plumber.


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

I am not a plumber by trade you are correct. I passed the test to be able to run plumbing on the addition so I did something right. I have been running plumbing for 5 years. I was not asking as if I didn't know, I was asking if this sounds awkward to you guys who do this on a daily basis. I am going to do it to the codes i had to learn and read. I have no problem with that. I was more asking how the go from 2 full baths to 27. Maybe I am wording this wrong. I will post up pics tm so you boys can tear apart the work!:clap: Thanks

BTW Ron I do understand that graph just fine.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Don't look at the chart*

Don't use the chart for calculating toilets. You need to look at the exceptions in the code book. You can run 3 toilets with a 3 inch building sewer, everywhere, in the U.S., I know of.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

*Chrats do not apply to Il Code.*

*More charts we use to calculate size of drainage. What is your total fixture units?*


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey ron sorry if I sounded like a ass not my intention! Thanks for the info I was asking more about from 3 inch to 4 inch why is there such a huge jump? Again you guys are good!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

HallisseyDesign said:


> Hey ron sorry if I sounded like a ass not my intention! Thanks for the info I was asking more about from 3 inch to 4 inch why is there such a huge jump? Again you guys are good!


I don't write the codes, I just have to follow them.

Where are you from?


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

I am in IL. The hell state for codes.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

The code you use will be nothing compared to the code I use, my info is no good to you. Sorry


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

There is no electric license in Illinois, and you didn't take a plumbing test for a damn thing without showing five years work under a journeyman or through a union program.

Tell your story walking.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> There is no electric license in Illinois, and you didn't take a plumbing test for a damn thing without showing five years work under a journeyman or through a union program.
> 
> Tell your story walking.


 
I thought that sounded a bit weird. Is there things like owner / builder in your parts? If so...do they give you like a little quiz to "Run" plumbing and "run" electrical? The only plumbing I run is when there is a leak and it's making a mess. I run real quick because I hate cleaning up!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

HallisseyDesign said:


> I have been running plumbing for 5 years. I was not asking as if I didn't know,



Oooooooouch.............. The truth comes out, knew there was a reason my asking where he was from was not answered the 1st time around.

Scary to think he has been running plumbing for 5 years and don't know how to size pipe, wonder what can all the plumbing he has done looks like.


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes I had to take 2 50 question test. One for electrical and one for plumbing to do the addition. No where did I say i had my license- I just had to take the test for the city my parents are in. Actually I will walk out and take pics of what I have done so far. Then tell me if it meets your standards. It will go on my photo pages.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok waiting on the pictures.


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

http://photobucket.com/hallisseydesign
Go to addition pictures
If you want close ups too I can get em. The addition is right out the back door!

I can't crawl into were the main is but I put in a 1 inch tee to handle the existing house then 1 inch out to the new part.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Need to see the plumbing in order to help.


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Need to see the plumbing in order to help.


Plumbing is there- just 2 bathrooms. The fun stuff is coming this week when I have to run about 30 foot of 4in in the existing house to connect this side.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Your doing an addition, yes here you can have 3 toilets on a 3" line, tell your inspectors to show you in the code where 4" will be required if you exceed 2 toilets.


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Your doing an addition, yes here you can have 3 toilets on a 3" line, tell your inspectors to show you in the code where 4" will be required if you exceed 2 toilets.


The reason they tell me to run 4 inch is were it is connecting into the existing is the problem. I will post picks of that on weds or thurs.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok waiting to see those pictures.


----------

